

Google Social Circle & Content - tdonia
http://www.google.com/s2/u/0/search/social

======
BarkMore
The linked page is part of the Google Social Search feature. It was launched
in 2009. Information on the feature is available here:
[http://www.google.com/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer...](http://www.google.com/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=165228)

------
sankara
This is not new. This has been there for quite sometime.

~~~
goombastic
Nearly 2 years or more.

------
JakeSc
I admire Google for making information like this public.

~~~
TheCowboy
I see "connections of connections" and I'm wondering if they somehow consented
or approved being shown in results to complete strangers?

~~~
thefool
All the information is publicly avalible on the internet. They are simply
organizing things you could find by other means.

~~~
dto
i do not recall making public the list of people with whom i have merely
corresponded via gmail, isn't my inbox private?

~~~
thefool
Your "friends list", sure google crawled that from your inbox, but surely you
are aware they have that information and have in essence authorized them with
it by using their service to email people.

The "friends of friends" bit is the one that could be creepy potentially, but
here as well, all they do is take your friends emails, find other social
services on the internet associated with those emails, and display the names
of your "friends" (totally public) lists of friends.

This is something you could easily do manually with any search engine.

------
seltzered
that's a rough and very large social circle (for me at least). I'd still
expect circles or whatever "next-gen" social network to make setting up groups
of friends and information control a very easy and pervasive process, enough
to make me pry myself away from using email for group communication.

------
rodion_89
i feel like this wont spawn an equivalent to facebooks "like" button, or
twitters "retweet" or "follow me". when i say that im referring to those
buttons on third party sites. but then again it might be in googles interest
to do so.

------
jimboyoungblood
i don't get it. what problem does this solve... that i don't know who my
friends are?

~~~
BarkMore
This page is part of the Google Social Search feature. The purpose of the page
is to show the circle of people used in the feature and why you are connected
to them.

------
shareme
Its not a bad start..the problem I see UI wise its no very clear how it ties
into the information stream produced..ie FB has a news or wall stream..right
now GC and your GP stream are separate entities and that might not be the way
to go with the UI..

they might be better off combining the GP and GC interfaces together in some
significant way...

~~~
shareme
well if that part was launched in 2009 than the GC of now should have a better
more connected UI with the GP product and other google products..

------
illumen
Does anyone else find this creepy?

